# r.i.p Gomez



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Sadly about 5mins ago i had to make the desition to put my Beardie Gomez to sleep :sad:


R.I.P little one xxxxxx


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

sorry for your loss. R.I.P gomez


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that mate.....R.I.P.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

awww im so sorry, must of been hard 

R.I.P XXX


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that  RIP Gomez


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry to hear about your loss 
R.I.P Gomez


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry  R I P


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P Gomez


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

ohh no!!! so sorry to hear this! did it turn out to be septicemia?


hope you are ok!! big hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Poor wee soul  RIP.


----------

